# Cat site...



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Does anyone know of a cat site that's as good as this site is for dogs?


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I can picture it now.... http://catfoodchat.com


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

If only! We could just use this section like we have been for the cat food chattin' I know many of us dog owners have cats too.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

GreenDog said:


> I can picture it now.... http://catfoodchat.com


I was thinking this exact same thing just the other day!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I registered the domain name. It might be a while till I can get something up since I will have to do a lot of research.

It will be pretty easy to get a forum going tho


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Count me in!

(PS Speaking of cats... anybody want a kitten? I just took in a new litter of cuties today!)


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Count me in as well!!!!!! Looking forward to it!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I was actually looking for a cat food review site a month or so ago (something similar to dogfoodanalysis.com) and found nothing good at all. So if we got this up and running, I think it could be pretty successful.


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

This site tells you a little bit about cat food. Cat and dog food reviews and ratings, ingredients, information, all in a straight forward manner!


----------

